# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  How to associate with AP @ 5 GHz

## alg0

Βασικα ειναι το πρωτο λινκ σε Α που θα βγάλω απο debian και ενω εχω 4πλο με ενα λειτουργικο ΑP, ενα κατευθυντικο σε Β .. στο Α δεν μπορω να κανω αssociate  :: 



```
taratsa:/usr/share/doc/asterisk/configs# iwlist ath1 scanning
ath1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:85:03:74:D0
                    ESSID:"bb_pic_alg0"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.3 GHz (Channel 60)
                    Quality=17/94  Signal level=-78 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
```

και



```
taratsa:/usr/share/doc/asterisk/configs# iwconfig ath1
ath1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"bb_pic_alg0"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:85:03:74:D0
          Bit Rate:6 Mb/s   Tx-Power=0 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:27  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:127  Invalid misc:133   Missed beacon:0
```

μηπως πρεπει να περασω νεα wireless-tools ? Εχω madwifi απο koki ...



```
ii  wireless-tools       28-1                 Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions
```

----------


## mbjp

δοκιμασες το iwpriv; ->



```
iwpriv ath0 mode 1
```

----------


## Mick Flemm

Φαίνεται να έχεις κάνει associate έστω και για λίγο αφού σου βγάζει την σωστή MAC στο iwconfig (αν δεν έχεις κάνει associate σου βγάζει συνήθως FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF -την broadcast), μήπως πρέπει να κεντράρεις την κεραία σου ? Ίσως έχεις βάλει το pigtail σε λάθος θέση.

Για ρίξε μια ματιά στα logs να δεις τι σου βγάζει...

----------


## alg0

ναι ναι το εχω το iwpriv mode 1 ... τι αλλο να κανω ??

cm6 ειναι η καρτουλα μου κ cm9 απεναντι

H απεναντη πλευρα ειναι οκ καθως εχει mode master 802.11a channel 60 και συνδεομαι απο το λαπτοπ κανονικα ...

εγω εχω το προβλημα...

----------


## mbjp

η CM6 αυτη, εχει προβλημα να λειτουργησει στους 5ghz μόνο σε ΑΡ mode ή και σε client mode; (δηλαδη στους 5g δεν παιζει καθολου; )

μου εχει συμβει να δειχνει οτι εχει συνδεθει (scanαρει κανονικα & παιρνει το ESSID αυτοματα, σε client mode παντα) αλλα στο link quality δειχνει 0/95 (και φυσικα δε βγαινει ping)

Τελικα εφταιγε η καρτα στην αλλη ακρη του λινκ  :: 

(δοκιμασες αλλη καρτα στο ιδιο link; γενικα παιξε λιγο με τις καρτες και θα βγαλεις συμπερασμα ευκολα)

----------


## alg0

Yπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχω βραχυκυκλώσει καλα το pin 13 ; να εχει βγει π.χ. το αυτοκολλητακι που εχω βαλει .. ή σε τετοια περιπτωση δεν θα επαιζε καθόλου ?

----------


## mbjp

αγνωστο, αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος καλυτερα κοιταξε το παλι. Δε ξερω αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κοπει ή να λιωσει η μονωτικη πανω στην ενωση καθως βαζεις τη καρτα στον ανταπτορα.

----------


## alg0

Τελικα σετταροντας txpower στα 18 dbm ξεκολλησε, 
ισως να έφταιγε και οτι ο αλλος ειχε turbo-a 


τελος καλο ολα καλα 



```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"bb_pic_alg0"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:85:03:74:D0
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=19/94  Signal level=-76 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:2  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

και τα πινγς πανε καλα


```
 
taratsa:/var/www# !pi
ping 10.172.98.1
PING 10.172.98.1 (10.172.98.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.172.98.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.31 ms
64 bytes from 10.172.98.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.08 ms
64 bytes from 10.172.98.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=3.59 ms
64 bytes from 10.172.98.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1.12 ms
64 bytes from 10.172.98.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=1.57 ms
64 bytes from 10.172.98.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=1.61 ms
64 bytes from 10.172.98.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=1.55 ms
```

Ομως σε http + dc++ και iperf + scp εχουμε ταχυτητες 1-2 κbits μονο !!
Κατι παιζει  ::

----------


## panoz

> η CM6 αυτη, εχει προβλημα να λειτουργησει στους 5ghz μόνο σε ΑΡ mode ή και σε client mode; (δηλαδη στους 5g δεν παιζει καθολου; )
> 
> μου εχει συμβει να δειχνει οτι εχει συνδεθει (scanαρει κανονικα & περνει το ESSID αυτοματα, σε client mode παντα) αλλα στο link quality δειχνει 0/95 (και φυσικα δε βγαινει ping)
> 
> Τελικα εφταιγε η καρτα στην αλλη ακρη του λινκ 
> 
> (δοκιμασες αλλη καρτα στο ιδιο link; γενικα παιξε λιγο με τις καρτες και θα βγαλεις συμπερασμα ευκολα)


έχω 2 cm6 και παίζουν άψογα..

----------


## mbjp

> έχω 2 cm6 και παίζουν άψογα..


και εγω, δεν ισχυριστηκα το αντιθετο..μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοουσα  ::

----------


## spirosco

athctrl -i <athX> -d <distance in meters>

Στο distance παντα βαζε 500-700μετρα παραπανω απο την πραγματικη αποσταση.

----------


## alg0

Ελεος, πραγματικα εχω χασει καθε ιδεα...

Σηκωνω AP σε 802.11α συνδεομαι απο λαπτοπ κατεβαζω 2μβυτς
Σηκωνει ο αλλος AP σε 802.11α συνδεεται απο λαπτοπ κατεβαζει 2 μβυτες

Σηκωνει ο αλλος ΑP σε 802.11α συνδεομαι πανω του με cm6/cm9 τα πινγς περνανε με 0% packet loss και τραφφικ ομως σχεδον 0 κβιτς !!!

Το μονο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ο αλλος εχει madwifi-ng ενω εγω just madwifi

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αφήστε τον madwifi-ng, είναι περίεργη κατάσταση...

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Ο madwifi-ng μια χαρά παίζει... Μη λέμε τώρα κουφά... Σε b/g με AP τρελές ταχύτητες και σαν client και σαν AP με CM6. Σε a μία CM6 στον desktop άλλη μια CM6 στο laptop μ@μιώντας πήγαινε! Όπως είναι το link συνδέομαι από laptop 3,9mb/s κατέβασμα! Πάμε να συνδεθούμε κανονικά σε ~800μ απόσταση, π@π@ρ1α! Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.....  ::   ::   ::  

Δεν έχει ξανατύχει σε κανένα ?

----------


## panoz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> έχω 2 cm6 και παίζουν άψογα..
> 
> 
> και εγω, δεν ισχυριστηκα το αντιθετο..μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοουσα


χεχεχε.. χικ!! .. χεχε..  ::

----------


## panoz

ρε παιδιά γιατί στα 800μ έχετε -79 σήμα???

----------


## alg0

> ρε παιδιά γιατί στα 800μ έχετε -79 σήμα???


Με λιγη ακομα στοχευση απο την πλευρα μου επεσε το σημα στο -68 μερι -70 
αλλα παλι τα ιδια  :: 

Πινγκ εχουμε 1μς και 0% πακετ λοσ
Ενω τρανσφερ 1 κβιτ/σεκ




```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"bb_pic_alg0"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:85:03:74:D0
          Bit Rate:6 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=25/94  Signal level=-70 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:1457  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:234  Invalid misc:234   Missed beacon:6
```

----------


## koki

Η απόσταση παίζει συνήθως 99% τέλεια στην δηλωμένη στο wind.
Στην αρχή θυμάμαι βάζαμε παραπάνω μέτρα, αλλά έχει καταρριφθεί αυτός ο μύθος.

Το turbo-A είναι του σατανά.

Οι antennΕΣ σου είναι σωστές;

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> ρε παιδιά γιατί στα 800μ έχετε -79 σήμα???
> 
> 
> Με λιγη ακομα στοχευση απο την πλευρα μου επεσε το σημα στο -68 μερι -70 
> αλλα παλι τα ιδια 
> 
> Πινγκ εχουμε 1μς και 0% πακετ λοσ
> ...


.. μην αρχισετε να βαρατε αλλα αμα βαλει ο ανθρωπος ενα mtik γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι θα παιξει αμεσως....  ::  τα γνωστα προβληματα του mad-wifi με το ack timeout.....

ΕDIT : η αλλη πλευρα με τι παιζει ? το rate ειναι auto ?

----------


## mbjp

μετα ομως θα εχει προβληματα στο bgp  ::   ::

----------


## B52

> μετα ομως θα εχει προβληματα στο bgp


....σιγουρα γιατι δεν θα βαλει 2.9.29  ::

----------


## alg0

> athctrl -i <athX> -d <distance in meters>
> 
> Στο distance παντα βαζε 500-700μετρα παραπανω απο την πραγματικη αποσταση.


Ακολουθώντας την παραπανω συμβουλη απεκτησαμε τραφφικ περι τα 300 kbytes/sec .. βεβαια ο απεναντι κομβος ειχε βαλει πρε-compiled binaries ta madwifi-ng και αυτη τη στιγμη περναει madwifi να δουμε τι θα γινει ..

----------


## alasondro

> τα γνωστα προβληματα του mad-wifi με το ack timeout.....


το madwifi δεν έχει πρόβλημα με ack timeout μην λέμε οτι θέλουμε.....
απλά πρέπει να το ρυθμίσεις.....

----------


## panoz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> athctrl -i <athX> -d <distance in meters>
> 
> Στο distance παντα βαζε 500-700μετρα παραπανω απο την πραγματικη αποσταση.
> 
> 
> Ακολουθώντας την παραπανω συμβουλη απεκτησαμε τραφφικ περι τα 300 kbytes/sec .. βεβαια ο απεναντι κομβος ειχε βαλει πρε-compiled binaries ta madwifi-ng και αυτη τη στιγμη περναει madwifi να δουμε τι θα γινει ..


τι είπες βέβυλε!!!! precompiled!!!  ::   ::  

και μετά αναρωτιέστε γιατί δεν παίζει.. 

τα precompiled:

a. στο debian stable (sarge) είναι παμπάλαια, πράγμα που δεν πειράζει αν μιλάμε για τους old αλλά κάνει τραγική διαφορά, όταν μιλάμε για τους ng..

b. καινούρια είναι στο testing (etch) και στο unstable (sid) αλλά άμα στήσεις router με κάποια από αυτές τις εκδόσεις τότε θα δημιουργήσεις πολύ περισσότερα προβλήματα..

μην φοβάστε το compile.. η gcc είναι φίλος σας !! όπως και οι Linuxάδες τους forum που θα κάνουμε ότι περνάει από το χέρι μας για να σας βοηθήσουμε  :: 

και άσε τους mtkάδες να παιδεύονται με τα mice τους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alg0

3,6 Mbytes / sec ειναι καλα !?!?! 

ΟΕΟ !  :: 

/topic closed

----------


## panoz

εντάξει έχουμε δει και καλύτερα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nc

> ```
> taratsa:/usr/share/doc/asterisk/configs# iwlist ath1 scanning
> ath1      Scan completed :
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:85:03:74:D0
>                     ESSID:"bb_pic_alg0"
>                     Mode:Master
>                     Frequency:5.3 GHz (Channel 60)
>                     Quality=17/94  Signal level=-78 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
>                     Encryption key:off
> ...


*FYI*

http://www.coffer.com/mac_find/?string= ... %3A74%3AD0





> Search results for "00:0B:85:03:740"
> 
> *MAC Address Prefix* : 000B85  
> 
>  *Vendor*: Airespace, Inc. (was: Black Storm Networks)

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Precompiled ήταν από εμένα.... Οπότε δεν ήταν αυτό το προβ. Απλώς δεν είχα ορίσει την απόσταση. Την όρισα και όταν μπει το 2μέτρα Heliax αντί για 4 μέτρα RG-213 θα δούμε και καλύτερο σήμα!  ::   ::

----------

